# car



## ashish76 (Feb 16, 2012)

planning to buy a car for 2 years, please advise


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Read other threads about buying cars here


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

ashish76 said:


> planning to buy a car for 2 years, please advise


Get yourself a driving licence
Find a car you like
Ask person selling but how much it is 
Negotiate 
Handover money
Take car home 

Simples


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

ashish76 said:


> planning to buy a car for 2 years, please advise



You have a few options. Do you want to go for new or second hand? Personally I believe that the cost of a decent second hand car is so high as to make a new car which is assembled (not built!) in Egypt quite an attractive proposition. Talk to any reasonable dealer and he will tell you which cars are put together here, and anyway the price will be a give away. He should also be able to advise you regarding registration. There is a new car dealer in Downtown Mall, New Cairo which would be as good a place as any to start from.

Luck


----------

